# 2014 CRUZE DIESEL CODE P2227B



## TIMONBIK (Sep 22, 2021)

Check engine light came on in a pouring rain storm. Went out a few days later then came on again several days after that and stayed on. Had Onstar run a remote diagnostic and came back as code P2227b which is supposedly a fault in the barometric pressire sensor. Can't find any info on where the sensor is located on a DIESEL nor can I find any listing for the part on Amazon, Ebay or with any jobbers. Any guidance would be appreciated.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

That should be the MAP sensor:






But, worth mentioning, this is relevant: P227B anyone??? Baro sensor 2??? I'm lost


----------



## TIMONBIK (Sep 22, 2021)

MP81 said:


> That should be the MAP sensor:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for the prompt response. So you think it is the MAP sensor. Neither the video or the link you posted address the issue of whether their actually is a barometric pressure sensor and where it is located. Lots of info online about how to change it on a Duramax of a Cummins where it is something totally different than the MAP sensor.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

The MAP sensor measures pressure at the intake, which has already been boosted by the turbo. The Barometric Pressure Sensor is built into the MAF Sensor (located on the intake duct just downstream of the filter box). Inspect wiring of the harness that connects to the MAF. Inspect air duct for cracks that could have resulted in water intrusion. If no other cause is found, replace MAF sensor.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

btw... you have an extra "2" in the code in the subject line. The code should be P227B


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

revjpeterson said:


> The MAP sensor measures pressure at the intake, which has already been boosted by the turbo. The Barometric Pressure Sensor is built into the MAF Sensor (located on the intake duct just downstream of the filter box). Inspect wiring of the harness that connects to the MAF. Inspect air duct for cracks that could have resulted in water intrusion. If no other cause is found, replace MAF sensor.


There is a second sensor built into the ECM.

And this code is defined as the difference between BARO 1 and BARO 2. So I’m not sure which sensor is actaully faulty.

There should be an openning on one side of the ECM. Perhaps it’s full mud or something?


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

Snipesy said:


> There is a second sensor built into the ECM.
> 
> And this code is defined as the difference between BARO 1 and BARO 2.
> 
> There should be an openning on one side of the ECM. Perhaps it’s full mud or something?


 Good idea. Those correlation codes are always a pain to chase down because they could stem from either of the two sensors or their related connectors. The initial appearance of the code being related to driving in wet conditions made me wonder if something was getting contaminated or obstructed to cause it.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

revjpeterson said:


> Good idea. Those correlation codes are always a pain to chase down because they could stem from either of the two sensors or their related connectors. The initial appearance of the code being related to driving in wet conditions made me wonder if something was getting contaminated or obstructed to cause it.


Thank you. Last time I said the ECM had a sensor in it I got ridiculed.

I believe the ECM is Baro 2. But I’m not sure. So in theory we could look at a scan tool and see which one doesn’t match what the weatherman said.

I’m also not sure where the barometric sensor is. I believe it’s a small black cyllinder poking out orrrrrr it’s behind a flap. Regardless it’s not replaceable. The entire ECM has to be replaced.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

That seemed to be the consensus in the link I had posted - had P227B for Baro 2, replaced ECM, code gone.


----------

